# Grand river jackson



## kindone (Aug 17, 2011)

Think I'm gonna head out on saturday morning, launch at maple grove and head upstream. I have never fished the grand or been on the water fom this launch, anyone ever fish this stretch? Any advice?


----------



## BRAD10281 (May 2, 2006)

How was the fishing? I've only fished from shore there once but didn't get anything. I plan to take the kayak up it this year and try again.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kindone (Aug 17, 2011)

I launched and went upstream about 50 yards and couldn't go any further due to a blown down tree crossing the whole river,a small saw would have solved the problem if I had brought one but didn't. I fished downstream of the launch as well but didn't want to go too far. This stretch doesnt look like it gets used by too many boats with outboards. I retrieved 8 lures all in good shape from the trees overhanging the river, mostly jerkbaits and a couple of crankbaits. I was out for about an hour and a half and had no bites but got a chance to find out the problems I have with the boat and motor and start fixin em.


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

I'll be needing those lures back, they weren't lost, I was bank-lining for flying carp.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

scooter_trasher said:


> I'll be needing those lures back, they weren't lost, I was bank-lining for flying carp.


:lol:


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

What are you guys fishing for in the grand mainly?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kindone (Aug 17, 2011)

Depends on where your at on the grand, smallies,walleye, and northerns in this area.


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

kindone said:


> Depends on where your at on the grand, smallies,walleye, and northerns in this area.


 those are all closed untill april 27


----------



## kindone (Aug 17, 2011)

2 out of 3 were open when this thread was started, don't you have anything better to do scooter boy?


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

kindone said:


> 2 out of 3 were open when this thread was started, don't you have anything better to do scooter boy?


 Slow down, no one accused you of fishing out of season, I was just passing on info, some people get confused by the dates, if you were offended by that please pardon me, I'll try to remember not to clutter up your threads by posting on them in the future.


----------

